
Visualization of How People on Twitter Reacted to the Internet Blackout - nreece
http://laughingsquid.com/visualization-of-how-people-on-twitter-reacted-to-the-internet-blackout/
======
delinka
I don't get much from this. I see something that might be "the number of
people using certain tags at particular locations over time" but I am unsure.
Also, I can't tell how they reacted. Were they angry at Hollywood? At their
representatives? At the Internets?

------
TwistedWeasel
Would have been a bit more useful to show the traffic before the blackout for
frame of reference, this just looks like an unchanging level of activity.

~~~
igul222
I agree. I suspect the creator didn't start this project until that morning,
though, so there's no way he/she could have gotten that data. Notice that the
video doesn't begin at midnight, but rather 8 A.M.

